# Banner day at CHP



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

My best day yet ... I launched the canoe at about 5am and some folks on the pier said they havent caught jack all night not even croakers so I anchored right there and gave it a go and guess what notta... Had a croaker bite and that was it so I moved around a bit and finally after about an hour I got my first Tb flounder and decided to head back in and get my smokes that I left on the bumper of the blazer.... Ok so going out again and I notice schools of bait jumping out of the water ... pods here and there in very shallow water. I cast through them but dont get hit but did see many small TB's follow it right to the canoe. I head back to where I got the first TB and began to crush flounder on almost every cast . I had my limit by 8am with a 18.5",19.5",20.75",and 26" .The 26" went 8 lbs 12 ounces. I thought it was atleast 10 pounds by the way it fought pulling drag like no get out...Extremely strong thick fish. So now with a limit I decided to try for some trout ... Make a quick move set anchor switch bait from a swimming minnow to a 4" gulp pogy (mackerel) . First cast produces a 19" flounder that went back and second cast I get a 16" trout .... kept trying for another but only flounder would bite but I released 4 more flounder that were keepers with this bait. I change back to red swimming minnows and nail another trout at 14" and kept at it with only tb flatties. So now I spend the rest of the day throwing gulp and catching croakers , blues and of course flounder. In all I released 14 keepers and caught well well into the triple digits of flounder alone. At times it was every cast and many doubles. Color was Chartruese and I wasnt jigging... You ever throw spinners for LMB well I was letting the gulp hit bottom and reeling it in letting it touch here and there but basicaly just swimming it back to me and they were nailing it all throughout the water colum. They demolished 2 packs of gulp. I fished for 12 hours and left them biting. 








By hengstthomas at 2007-06-26








By hengstthomas at 2007-06-26








By hengstthomas at 2007-06-26


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Very nice flattie


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

The amount of flounder you must have in your freezer by now, is crazy. 

Hella nice day on the water.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

you need to change your name to flounder

also ever think of posting in the kayak board as the canoe is almost a kayakopcorn:


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

congrats on the big flatty.


----------



## NoVaCaster (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn. 
Way to go!


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

*Big Flatties*

Nice catching guy!!!!!!!!!!! Those flatties are quality fish in anybody`s book!!! What is the 
CHP..I fish the CBBT 4 flatties and do releatively well but not this good as yet this year, but my days will come.

Capt.Skid
"ONE MO PASS" :fishing:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Scroll down a bit more to 7-3 CHP .. My best limit !
CHSP = Cape Henlopen State Park and its located in Lewes Delaware.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

you ht is a flounder slayer.... you should give fish some warnings...

with your canoe, you are out fishing guys on their 250k center consoles...


----------

